# Infrastructure by country



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

*Infrastructure by country which basic technological, scientific and human resources meet the needs of business*

DEFINITION: Extent to which basic technological, scientific and human resources meet the needs of business (2003). 

#1 United States: 100 
#2 Switzerland: 86.402 
#3 Finland: 86.029 
#4 Sweden: 84.556 
#5 Australia: 82.478 
#6 Canada: 81.991 
#7 Germany: 78.093 
#8 Iceland: 77.256 
#9 Japan: 76.424 
#10 Denmark: 76.248 
#11 France: 76.194 
#12 Singapore: 74.995 
#13 Austria: 73.472 
#14 Norway: 70.097 
#15 Netherlands: 69.476 
#16 Belgium: 64.248 
#17 Taiwan: 64.165 
#18 United Kingdom: 60.54 
#19 Malaysia: 60.513 
#20 Israel: 60.468 
#21 Luxembourg: 55.884 
#22 Spain: 52.614 
#23 New Zealand: 52.532 
#24 Hong Kong: 48.186 
#25 Ireland: 48.076 
#26 Italy: 43.902 
#27 Colombia: 38.862 
#28 Czech Republic: 38.289 
#29 Turkey: 34.856 
#30 Thailand: 34.287 
#31 Russia: 33.73 
#32 Brazil: 33.354 
#33 Romania: 32.659 
#34 South Africa: 32.295 
#35 Argentina: 32.139 
#36 Estonia: 30.251 
#37 Poland: 30.13 
#38 Philippines: 29.316 
#39 Hungary: 28.05 
#40 India: 27.239 
#41 Greece: 26.999 
#42 Venezuela: 26.87 
#43 Chile: 22.602 
#44 Mexico: 21.323 
#45 Jordan: 20.995 
#46 Slovenia: 20.295 
#47 Portugal: 20.141 
#48 Slovakia: 17.311 
#49 Indonesia: 9.584 
Weighted average: 49.9

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_inf-economy-infrastructure


----------



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

how is this list created, i wonder, how did the usa become on top, i really can not figure out on what kind of statistics this is based on, behalf they are american. 
but isnt american infrastructure quite old, and rotten, like al the highway bridges with bad maintainance , so bad, they could collapse anytime , anywhere.


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

USA being the top on the list, I'm thinking the list was created based on USA.


----------



## SM247 (Dec 5, 2006)

I find it fascinating that we have outstripped the Germans - must be some arbitrary measure like highway/railway lengths or something like that to throw it out by that much.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> DEFINITION: Extent to which basic technological, scientific and human resources meet the needs of business (2003).


^^


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

It's not just transport infrastructure.

From the link:


> DEFINITION: Extent to which basic technological, scientific and human resources meet the needs of business (2003).


(edit: posted at the same time)


----------



## caserass (Feb 16, 2008)

lol

and another biaised study....

BTW this study has been made by a swiss school


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great list! :lol:


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Is there more for that definition (I'm too lazy to read the stuff right now)? Otherwise, it would hardly fit scientific needs...


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

Why does Singapore score 78 but Hong Kong gets 48? They are both heavily developed cities with excellent infrastructure. :sly:


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

USA #1??????? WTF! BS!!!


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

caserass said:


> lol
> 
> and another biaised study....
> 
> BTW this study has been made by a swiss school


that list is so biased, i cant believe they put mexico 44, they are so [email protected] stupid, and USA#1? THAT COUNTRY ONLY HAS INFRASTRUCTURE FOR CARS for the most part, and very little public transport, the us sucks in infrastructure, i think germany is #1


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Huhu said:


> Why does Singapore score 78 but Hong Kong gets 48? They are both heavily developed cities with excellent infrastructure. :sly:


hongkong has more population:lol:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

The list has nothing to do with transport related infrastructure.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm assuming this is roads, highways, rail, ports, airports, power grids, transmission lines, dams, power plants, sewers, telecommunications, irrigation, bridges, tunnels, canals, warehouses, industrial complexes, etc. Perhaps, it goes even further to count buildings and other facilities.


----------

